# Fat burners



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

Can they give you bad guts? Got some from H&B and started taking them regularly last week. Wednesday to Friday my stomach was off and couldn't stop breaking wind. Stop taking them weekend and been ok but not too sure if this is just a coincidence.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If they upset your stomach mate then leave them out.


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> If they upset your stomach mate then leave them out.


I'm not sure if its them though just wanted to know has anyone had these symptoms from them. Gonna try them again from Monday and if I get windier than the weather then I know it's them!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It wont be because of fat burners. More likely the change in diet itself.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on the contents

I can't go anywhere near raspberry ketones, as I'll suffer with horrible stomach cramps.

Stop taking and see if it improves things

It could just be lactose in your protein setting you off.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Failsworthblue said:


> Can they give you bad guts? Got some from H&B and started taking them regularly last week. Wednesday to Friday my stomach was off and couldn't stop breaking wind. Stop taking them weekend and been ok but not too sure if this is just a coincidence.


Depends what you were taking mate.

What were they?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Depends on the contents
> 
> I can't go anywhere near raspberry ketones, as I'll suffer with horrible stomach cramps.
> 
> ...


Then don't take them. They are snake oil anyway buddy


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Then don't take them. They are snake oil anyway buddy


I don't this was a long while back when I didn't know any better.

Found much much better things to be taking


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> I don't this was a long while back when I didn't know any better.
> 
> Found much much better things to be taking


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Depends what you were taking mate.
> 
> What were they?


There called Nutrition Headquarters Fat metaboliser. Never took them before but they were half price in H&B so just give them ago.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Failsworthblue said:


> There called Nutrition Headquarters Fat metaboliser. Never took them before but they were half price in H&B so just give them ago.


OK this is made up of:

Vitamin B6	2.5mg

Chromium 200µg

Cayenne Pepper	5mg

Green Tea 250mg

L-Carnitine Tartrate	10mg

Kola Nut 50mg

Uva Ursi 25mg

Not a great deal of thermogenics in there, however there are a couple if interesting ones in there. Kola nut is a source of caffeine (and was the original ingredient and Cola part or Coca Cola), Green Tea is known to lower blood lipids and is high in anti oxidants, Cayenne pepper will slightly increase metabolic rate but also is a purgative and so you may well poo more when taking this. This may account for your bad guts. Reduced time through the alimentary canal will mean that you absorb fewer nutrients and therefore less calories - although this will be fairly minor. Some studies have shown that Carnitine has fat burning properties, but not massively so.

Una Ursi (bearberry) is a diuretic which will help you manage any retained water - so you will see a weight drop wit this, but nothing a good healthy dose of Vit C wouldn't do.

And then there is Chromium (normally Chromium Picolinate). Initially marketed as an insulin analog, and able to help with Insulin resistance and metabolic syndrome, tere are now serious doubts over this product. "In a review of these trials it was again concluded that chromium supplements had no effect on healthy people, but that there might be an improvement in glucose metabolism in diabetics, although the authors stated that the evidence for this effect remains weak."

So unfortunately mate, not the best fat burner in the world,and the effects will be marginal unfortunately.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Do they have capsicum in them? if so that could be it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> OK this is made up of:
> 
> Vitamin B6 2.5mg
> 
> ...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Do they have capsicum in them? if so that could be it


Cayenne buddy  Pretty sure that's whats doing it. :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Cayenne buddy  Pretty sure that's whats doing it. :lol:


Sorry didnt read your reply fully, yes if they have gone for a straight Cayenne then it can they need to have taken out the pergative and kept the thermo for it not to affect the sensitive stomack but that extraction is costly and a lot of firms just buy straight chilli.


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> OK this is made up of:
> 
> Vitamin B62.5mg
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info mate. Like I said they were only cheap so they can go straight in the bin!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What natural products would you guys recommend for fatloss/cutting?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mey said:


> What natural products would you guys recommend for fatloss/cutting?


There are plenty of products out there that are natural, or derived from nature, unfortunately most of them have suffered from the ban introduced last year. Firstly dont go near Raspberry Ketones, they are snake oil see this article click here to view.

The only one that is currently available through legit OTC source is Acacia Rigidula based burners. Details of AR itself and a couple of products that use it click here for more info.

If you are willing to go to the Internet and find suppliers that still ship some of the older products, then AlphaBurn is worth looking at. For best effects take it with a glass of grapefruit juice. AB contains both Rauwolscine (a great burner that is great at targeting gut butt and thigh fat - the longer term adipose fat. These have more Alpha-2 receptors and Rauwolscine has a better affinity to these than any other alpha stim  for more info click here ) It also contains Synephrine (Bitter Orange Extract). Synephrine gets a massive boost in efficiency when taken with Naringin and Hesperidin. BOth of which are in Grapefruit juice. Unfortunately not in Orange or any other citrus.

All of these will only give a maximum of a 5% metabolic boost, so not huge losses on their own. But they all have appetite suppressant properties - which obviously helps when trying to lose weight. I actually know a member on here that takes the Ultimate Weight Loss Stack purely for the apetite suppressant qualities. IF you get yourself to the gym then obviously you will burn more and the burners will have a greater effect.

In the end they can only be part of a complete weight loss regime, tehy wont do it on their own - despite what the internet may have you believe.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> There are plenty of products out there that are natural, or derived from nature, unfortunately most of them have suffered from the ban introduced last year. Firstly dont go near Raspberry Ketones, they are snake oil see this article click here to view.
> 
> The only one that is currently available through legit OTC source is Acacia Rigidula based burners. Details of AR itself and a couple of products that use it click here for more info.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir. Much appreciated. And Repped.


----------

